

Create your own Ad Network with InfluAds - drivingsouth
http://influads.com/blog/create-your-own-ad-network-with-influads.html

======
neya
Can someone please shed some light on how different is this from something
like OpenX [1] ?

[1] ([http://www.openx.com/publisher/open-source-ad-
server](http://www.openx.com/publisher/open-source-ad-server))

------
ksec
Or Something like Adzerk?

------
milliams
It sounds like a disease.

------
rfnslyr
I absolutely cannot believe this gets upvoted on HN. It's 3 paragraphs. NO
INFORMATION + "But there are some fixed costs and infrastructure that you must
consider. So why not partner with <OUR COMPANY>, letting us take care of that
for you? Get in touch today for a chat."

Straight up spam.

